# Does anyone know an Indian grocery store in Mexico D.F?



## constellation

Hi ,
So we are finally here and I love it! BUT I have one problem I can't seem to find and *Indian grocery *store on the Internet in Mexico city. I am originally from India and its real important for me to find one quick :Cry:.......Does any anyone have any info......tried callin the restaurants , but they were not of much help.
Any info will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## chicois8

Maybe get off the net and try a Mexico City phone book.........


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi,

I don't think you'll find even one Indian grocery store in Mexico City. I suggest you try visiting Superama and start looking for replacements for your ingredients. Perhaps you can also buy some stuff from Amazon in the USA and ship it to Mexico.


----------



## constellation

Hi dizzyizzy, thanks so much...Idon't think I will find an Indian store in Mexico city....and will try Superma...


----------



## dizzyizzy

No worries - unfortunately not a big Indian community in Mexico City so no Indian stores.

Superama carries some imported items, I don't recall having seen any Indian stuff though, but doesn't hurt to check, as I found it to be the best bet for "exotic" items...

Like I said, I think you'll have much better luck if you import your ingredients from Amazon.

Ah, the life of the expat... here I am in Dubai, plenty of Indian food and ingredients, but dying for a pack of tortillas! Wish you could do my shopping and I could do yours!


----------



## TundraGreen

You might try some of the asian grocery stores. They sometimes carry some Indian supplies. I don't live in Mexico City, but I know there is at least one and there are probably others. The one I saw was located near the artesan mercado between the Zona Rosa and the Zocalo. I know, those aren't very good directions but they do exist there.

Also, try asking an Indian restaurant where they get their ingredients. There are Indian restaurants in Guadalajara and Queretaro so there must be one or more in Mexico City.

Will


----------



## constellation

Thanks


----------



## Anonimo

*UPDATE on Indian Groceries*

UPDATE: I found this on the Web: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpointsofdeparture.wordpress.com%2F2010%2F05%2F16%2Fthe-indian-grocery-store%2F&ei=t_H_T-f_AbOA2AWGg62fBA&usg=AFQjCNE9tH1h8vbHwaHBdzx1uybexnhLHw&sig2=bb6ePBz_zTQMk2-L-nZPog

I haven't been to it yet.


----------

